# CAD3 R1000 value today?



## soviet911 (Apr 10, 2010)

HI is oI have been trying to trade or sell my Tirals bike (800$ value) and a guy wants to trade me his cannondale CAD3 R1000 in really good condition, as far as I could tell from my research its paralytically stock it has full ultragra components Mavic CPX rims on dura ace hubs and he sais is practically in Brand New Condition...(donno how thats possible after all its 11-12 years old ) is this a good trade or not? assuming that the bike fits me? or am I gonna get short end of a stick? Thanks.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Find out what it cost new, then figure about 30% of that for the current value, assuming it's in as good a shape as he claims. Just remember, your bike is only worth a fraction of it's original value as well.


----------



## soviet911 (Apr 10, 2010)

well only price I could find is MSRP of 1000$ so if its 30% then its 700$...anyone else? and it is 1998 model due to the color as it was only year the bike was made in that color.
Anyone know how durable and reliable this frames are? Im planning to use it for commuting anywhere between 20-60 miles a day am I weigh right at 200lbs...or am I gonna break it in a day... Thanks.

Some pics of his bike

























P.S my bike new to build would be about 1500$ or so thus 60% of its orignal value is a pretty good value.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's not worth more than a several hundred dollars. You can get a caad9 cheaply these days. The color is chromillusion purpleen gloss. It's very pretty.

Chl


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Maybe $ 300 bucks for the whole thing. I have a frame like that.
Remember that the Caad3 and early Caad4's use a 1 inch fork.


----------



## soviet911 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm well he belives its worth more then 800$ and he wanted me to add cash on top of my bike. I will tell him to sell it for what he believes its worth and then buy my bike with cash, mean while I will wait for a better offer. Thanks.


----------

